# What's your favorite Holloween story?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend of mine and his brother in law would make a cardboard casket and stand it on the porch. Each one would take turns standing in the casket to scare the kids when they knocked on the door. Well my friend (Chris) never missed a meal, so therefore he could not run. This little boy knocks on the door, Chris taps him on the shoulder, scares the bajeebas out of the kid. The kid throws his sack into the air and takes off for the street. There are cars coming from both ways, Chris is doing his best to catch the little fella but there is no way he will catch this kid before he gets to the street. At the last minute the kid turns down the sidewalk. Chris out of breath, sweat pouring off him walks back to the house and destroys the casket. Not sure who was scared worse.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I have plenty from these past halloween and haunted houses. Had a friend say "guys there is a kid around this corner " and when the kid scared my friend he kicked him right in the family jewels. What a poor little fella. Moral of the story dont volunteer for anything halloween related haha.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol, I don't dare tell my nieces and nephews some of the things we did. Nothing real bad, but ornery


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Im looking forward to being a nuisance this halloween, but that is a tradition at this point haha. I hate giving candy out, no one says trick or treat for happy halloween or thank you anymore


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Crimson Owl, they could care less if you try to guess who they are.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Agreed but my heart still melts at the toddler dressed as a dinosaur haha, and finally i get a thank you, what are your halloween traditions ?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the one that Roos their mask off before I get a chance to ask


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Man I am slipping (take) not Roos. Wasn't awake, too early for beer


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Whatcha drinking?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!! Maybe I should of had a couple to get the ole blood flowing


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I wrote a series of short stories about a monster named Oogy Kaboogy a while back ..... I should re-visit them


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Absolutely!!!!!!! Sounds like fun to me. Let us know if you do. Thanks for replying


----------

